# Bucks vs Knicks: Game 11



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: New York Knicks (3-8) vs. Milwaukee Bucks (5-5).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-vs-knicks-b99392099z1-283000631.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Real solid first half for the Bucks. Giannis started, but early foul trouble limiting his minutes so far. Jabari is having a good outing so far.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jabari is so smooth


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

The Knicks are an atrocious defensive basketball team.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Another huge collapse by the Bucks, have blown a 26 point lead. Even if we manage to hold on and win this is another pitiful showing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Larry Sanders' defense at the rim was sorely missed down the stretch when they were trying to close out that game.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> Larry Sanders' defense at the rim was sorely missed down the stretch when they were trying to close out that game.


Sure was


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

roux said:


> Sure was


That being said, Pachulia was a big reason that they built the lead in the first place.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> That being said, Pachulia was a big reason that they built the lead in the first place.


As much as I want the bucks to play their young guys you would be hard pressed to find many back up centers as solid as zaza. He is and always has been a solid player.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was at this game and had a lot of fun. We were shooting lights out through 3 quarters (a combination of us being on and the Knicks' defense being horrid). This game seemed to be a case of having a ton of depth being a good thing as everyone seemed to be feeding off of each other.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The starting line-up from last night (Knight-Middleton-Jabari-Freak-Zaza) was very fluid offensively, but they were far too easy to score on. I want to see more minutes of Sanders with Knight-Middleton-Parker-Giannis. That might be their most versatile line-up to close games.


----------

